# CL Can't Reply



## sss3

Have tried to reply on CL. Won't do it. Keep getting 'an error has occurred please try again later.' I've logged out several times. Shut computer down. Logged back in. Ideas?


----------



## painterswife

What is CL?


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Probably Craig's List.

It may be a problem with your internet provider or CL's site.

I'd just keep trying.


----------



## Nevada

Craigslist reports this as a cookie issue. Try either clearing cookies, or in Chrome access craigslist using the incognito window. To use Chrome's incognito mode click the 3 dots in the upper right corner of Chrome and select "new incognito window."


----------

